# Murat Pooja In Gurdwaras



## harsimiritkaur (Feb 26, 2006)

I don't understand it.  Many Sikhs are busy visitint the gurdwara sahib and bowing to a book format or the written version of Guru Gian in what we call Shri Guru Granth Sahib, the living Guru.  Rare is the person who go up to the palkee and read.  Most Amritdharis only read 5 banis and Sukhmani Sahib for the  sake of getting God's blessing.  Many Sikhs are very much concerned about showing respect to Guru Granth Sahib, and that is fine, but we are we all regressing into.  Hindu morat puja.  Why do I say this?  Because we Sikhs are too busy in our own affairs, jobs and families, then from time to time give Guru Ji a visit to show respect.  Rare is the person who takes five minutes a week to learn the meanings of the Guru Granth Sahib's hymns.  Too many preachers only preach so called magical stories in Janamsakhi, written by pundits.  People want ritual and show off Akhanda Paaths.  Granthis are selling Akhanda Paath duties and under paying the readers what the family pays them for.  Why are so many people attracted to outward Sikhism and know nothing about Sikh philosophy?  Why are people ashamed to read Guru Granth Sahib, yet fake granthis are quick to jump up to the palkee to read the paath for the money, pretending to be Gursikhs?  Why are non religious Sikhs so anxious to be a gurdwara comittee member to show off they are doing sewa, when all they want is the golak money and power to sell USA sponsorship letters to people in India.  If these people want to do sewa in the Gurdwara Sahib, then why don't they help the local poor in the sangat?  Some help the poor, only their immediate family or those who supported their political campaign, while others got no support and were lied to.  Look at the Jehovahs witnesses.  They go door to door and help the local poor people.  Many of them in California are learning Punjabi and they are conducting Bible studies in Punjabi.  Why can't we Sikhs have the same kind of outreach to teach Guru Granth Sahib in our communities and promote Guru's wisdom of how to be happy, health, and successful?  No, we just prefer to stay in our ethnic shell of rituals and blind faith, like the blind leading the blind.  I do not blame comittee people or granthes or raggies.  I blame all of us.  We are so disorganized in America and we have no good teachers of Gurbani.  We shy the good preachers away in exchange for preachers that promote Brahmanism and fake Baba Ji Saints thay have no concern for your souls.  W should be ashamed of ourselves for bowing so much in reverence for Guru Ji, yet not learn or even practice what we learn.  There is more to Sikhism than just bowing to Guru Granth Sahib and hiring people to mumble quickly through Akhanda Paath.  There is more to it that listening to Bollywood raggies that are not true Sikhs.  There is more to it that strict conformity to limit gurdwara conduct to merely sitting still, not allowing clapping of hands or controlled body movements to the rythym of the kirtan.  We are not in only India.  Look at the churches, they are modernized in a way that they know what attracts people and what people need.  There is a time to sit quietly, and there is a time to cheer Guru Ji with hand clapping.  Hand clapping is a taboo in India because people clap their hands in the drinking bar, and I heard prostitutes do it to get people's attention.  God and Guru Ji are not stupid nor ignorant.  They realize there are different cultures with different customs that may be offensive to other cultures.  Guru is flexible and reasonable and true.  I would never impose handclapping in a sangat where it is considered disrespectful.  But what are you going to do when thousands of Americans and Asians flood the gurdwaras.  There will not be enough time to tell all them that they can't clap their hands to God with a clean heart.  And if you tell them, then they will thing you are interefering with the moving of "the spirit of God."  And besides, Bhagat Ravidass teaches, Naam tero artee.  Who are we to show God respect.  We are nothing and He is all.


----------



## SaintSoldier (Mar 1, 2006)

Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa, Waheguru Ji Ki Fateh

It was like a breath of fresh air when I read your article. I totally agree with your statement. The Sri Guru Granth Sahib is alive. The whole idea is that we not only "read" but also "understand" and then "apply" its teaching to our everyday life. Many a time I have discussed exactly what you have wrritten. I give the example of a person who has a car parked in their drive, they wash it, they clean it...they may even go further and put the key in the ignition..but they dont know how to drive it! Or the cook who keeps reading cooking instructions to make a dish, but actually does not go any further to read and create the dish! What good are such actions if you do not apply them?

This is the situation of a majority of persons in Sikhi. It may not be of their own doing, but the learned ones should explain to the masses what the teachings of the Guru Granth Sahib say and how one should apply them to daily life. Too much emphasis is put on just repitition and not understanding. The Guru Granth Sahib is living it... contains Gods  own words. Dhur ki baani. Rather than talk about it we need action and as a community.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Mar 1, 2006)

Agreed 110%...with BOTH writers above me.

We are all busy parrotting the RECIPES..but NEVER cook anything.... we never tire of boasting how great our Gurus were but never really try to follow what they said or did...we keep on ADMIRING the ENVELOPE...but never open it and read the Letter...our GURU prepared the Last WILL and Testament ( Pio daddeh da Khazanah)..but we prefer to leave it SEALED in the Lawyer's office..rather than open it, read it ans IMPLEMENT it....  What a sorry bunch we are..

Jarnail Singh gayni


----------



## harsimiritkaur (Mar 2, 2006)

So, what's the solution? How do we get the people to learn and the preachers to learn and preach Gurbani instead of Hinduism and so called Janamsakhi stories that teach Guru's had magical power.  Magic is against Guru Granth Sahib which only believes in the natural laws of the universe.  Hukmi hoven akaar, hukam razaee chalna, Nanak likhya naal.  and sacha tera hukam.  I preach in English on the Punjabi radio weekly, but I am not paid because it is non profit.  Gurdwaras don't give me much time, because I don't have a beard and and tabla player with me, and I am not of Indian origin.  I don't speak Punjabi but I have to learn.  I only read Gurmukhi in Punjabi script, but I can't speak modern Punjabi.  It's like a different language.  If I lie and say I have lots of healing powers or am the descendent of Bhagat Jaidev, many gurdwaras would book me as a Mata Ji Saint.  But I preach truth and inspire others to consider what Guru Ji is teaching in each verse in the Shabbads.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Mar 2, 2006)

harsimiritkaur said:
			
		

> So, what's the solution? How do we get the people to learn and the preachers to learn and preach Gurbani instead of Hinduism and so called Janamsakhi stories that teach Guru's had magical power. Magic is against Guru Granth Sahib which only believes in the natural laws of the universe. Hukmi hoven akaar, hukam razaee chalna, Nanak likhya naal. and sacha tera hukam. I preach in English on the Punjabi radio weekly, but I am not paid because it is non profit. Gurdwaras don't give me much time, because I don't have a beard and and tabla player with me, and I am not of Indian origin. I don't speak Punjabi but I have to learn. I only read Gurmukhi in Punjabi script, but I can't speak modern Punjabi. It's like a different language. If I lie and say I have lots of healing powers or am the descendent of Bhagat Jaidev, many gurdwaras would book me as a Mata Ji Saint. But I preach truth and inspire others to consider what Guru Ji is teaching in each verse in the Shabbads.


 
You have already answered your own query.  Its not our duty to question why..its our duty to do and die..

Keep on doing whatever you are doing...preach the TRUTH. 

We have GURU NANAK JI STANDING ALONE among the MILLIONS at hardwaar...throwing water in the OPPOSITE DIRECTION !!!  Did Guru ji stop to think ..I am ALONE..I dont speak their "language"...how can i get all the millions to "listen"...NO He didnt. he just went ahead and did his thing...IF Guru Ji had "adopted " the janeau and sang praises of the "hardwaar" He could have been the GURU of 1000 Million Hindus instead of just the 25 million Sikhs !!! 

I write on the Internet's forums all over 24/7..all for free...non-profit. I never stop to think..what if i too begin singing "dhaarnaas"  wear a white chola, huge round turban and start giving out Japji Sahib mantras..holy water..holy ashes.. I can make MONEY big time....and i can also "meditate with beautiful girls in my underground bhoras...or book entire Motels in Chicago" while my faithful stand guard outside  "DONT DISTURB  SANT JI is MEDITATING !!"

But like you i cant drop the TRUTH..so i soldier on...togetehr we will make a difference..one day..some day..i hope:star: 

Jarnail Singh Gyani


----------



## hps62 (Mar 3, 2006)

dear brother /sister.

I had posted  the same idea at this site  titled

*"Symbolic Sikh"*

One among the many way out is discussed by me under

"*Modern Sikh Soldiers of the Globe - New "Enemies", "battle fields" & "Weapons"* 

Practise  sarbat the bhalla in its holistical form eg

making software ,technology ,education  are all form of  activities which contribute to sarvat the  bhalla.

I woluld say doing good science in spiritualistic manner would be the  best  form of sarvat the bhalla in todays world.

So let us start learning the language of science such as mathematics , computer languages , artificial knowledge to give maximum benifiet to society at large 

luv 

hps62


----------



## jonnyBravoWarm (Mar 10, 2006)

Waheguru ji ka khalsa
Waheguru ji ki  fathe

Jarnail Singh Gyani ji... you have already made a difference to me. i am definitely sure many others will have felt and are feeling the difference which is the effort of gursikhs like you all.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Mar 10, 2006)

jonnyBravoWarm said:
			
		

> Waheguru ji ka khalsa
> Waheguru ji ki fathe
> 
> Jarnail Singh Gyani ji... you have already made a difference to me. i am definitely sure many others will have felt and are feeling the difference which is the effort of gursikhs like you all.


 
This is all Guru Ji's Apaar kirpa..hum kia bechara raam..insignificant small human being..serving His August Lord.

Stay in Chardeekalla

Jarnail singh gyani


----------

